# Milorganite substitute



## Ldware9 (May 27, 2018)

Hello,

Today I went to menards to pick up some gutters for my patio. Saw an organic fertilizer that is 4-3-0 with iron.

I used it today for the first time so I can not comment on its results but it does smell exactly like milo.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Lowe's carries pro-care which is similar as well. I've moved onto GreenTRX though.


----------



## Alpha Lawn (Aug 7, 2018)

I found this stuff last week at my local Menards. I picked up 7 bags and applied last Thursday. The analysis on the Menards stuff indicates 1.5% iron. I believe the new analysis for Milo is 2.5% iron. @smurg do you know what the iron level is for the pro-care?


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Alpha Lawn said:


> I found this stuff last week at my local Menards. I picked up 7 bags and applied last Thursday. The analysis on the Menards stuff indicates 1.5% iron. I believe the new analysis for Milo is 2.5% iron. @smurg do you know what the iron level is for the pro-care?


Someone said 1.5% but the label on lowes.com doesn't show it. I didn't look close enough last time I was at Lowe's either.


----------



## Zak2883 (Apr 23, 2019)

Getting 8 bags of spring valley 4-4-0 from my local feed store at $8.49 a 36lb. Bag can't wait to throw-er-down tonight.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I used a menards variety the other week and saw great results. I myself believe it's all in the sulfur and iron of the biosoils.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I saw the pro care version today at Lowe's. The amount of phosphorus is way too close to the nitrogen amount for me though after my soil test. Before stocking up remember to do a soil test. Phosphorus sticks around longer than nitrogen so chances are you don't need near the amount that Milo and the alternatives have in them if you been using it for awhile.


----------

